# Please go comment on this petstore's video



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Please go comment on this local pet store's video and (politely please) provide encouragement and sources to provide good information to future owners. They don't separate their hedgies, and it's resulted in accidental litters in the past. They also sell "hedgehog cage packages" with "everything a hedgehog needs"... it doesn't have a wheel, the cage is MUCH too small and not safe, and the food they are selling is low-quality hedgehog food. They really haven't done any research on hedgies from what I can tell, but they are a small store, so I'm hoping that if people provide enough encouragement, they will make the appropriate changes and provide up-to-date and safe information with the hedgies they sell. Thanks guys.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The link takes me to a parrotlet video.


----------



## Keosha (May 13, 2012)

I agree, the link takes you to an unrelated video.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

What the heck?? Lol let's try this again.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmYy2jrk ... r_embedded


----------



## Keosha (May 13, 2012)

That one worked that time. I went on such a rant that they wouldn't let me post my last comment, which was: Lastly, hedgehogs NEED a wheel, this is a requirement. The wheel needs to be at least 12" in diameter to be considered appropriate. The wheel also needs to be completely solid and not grated as hedgehogs can break their legs in the small holes.For any hedgehog questions or concerns please go to: http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/ or see Hedgehog Happenings on Facebook. Both of these groups contained hedgehog experts and breeders.

If someone else wants to post that feel free. :lol: Glad to help get the message across.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I tried to comment, but it wouldn't let me. :\ I tried reporting it for animal abuse, but I doubt anything will be done.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

They probably disallowed comments after all the comments asking them to change haha. BUT... they can't delete the comments that are already there!! I'm glad that there are now comments that provide REAL information there, though, so potential owners that watch that will know not to listen to them! Good job guys, thanks for the comments.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

I commented!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

nov 6 2011 originally posted...luckily the only people who seem to have watched it is people hating on his set up


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Commented twice  But I seriously hope no one tries to buy a hedgie from that place. That kit is horrible!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

No kidding. :/ Pet stores just make me sad.


----------

